# "Camperstop" or "All the Aires"



## Mrplodd

Which book is more suitable/usefull for France ?? 

Does Camperstop have more information in it than All the Aires? I am off to France for August, and I have a 2007 Camperstop so I reckon its time to get a more update publication, only question is which is better suited ??

Personal opinions and views actively sought so I can make an informed choice. 

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## finyar

Hard to beat "All the Aires in France" from Vicorous books, for me this is the first choice every time.

Regards
Finyar


----------



## ActiveCampers

Camperstop is an okay guide for "all of europe". But specifcially, rather poor on each place.

All The Aires is a much better and more specific guide.

I have both - if it were 1 only it'd be "All The Aires" (I actually have pretty much the entire series of All the aires!". Also don't forget the GPS downloads for the aires from campingcar info etc


----------



## Zebedee

All the Aires.

Personal opinion . . . beware the Ides of August 8O . The world and his wife will be on the roads that day, and maybe one or two either side as well.

A good time to get out the deck chairs, a bottle of grape juice and a very thick book. :roll:

>> Info here <<

Dave


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM

All the aires is just France and the GPS has a strange format that mixes degrees/minutesand decimal minutes rather than use degrees / minutes /seconds. It means that when you get .75 minutes you have 45 seconds. Camperstop a little restricted as it covers europe as you know from the 2007 version. In looked out for the latest version but not easy to find in bookshops. The latest BoardAtlas is very good for Germany and all the ones given in the europe section are good.


----------



## mandyandandy

Got both did like the All Aires but cannot beat the Camperstop book for the amount of choice and the fact you can link it to your GPS and when lost the driver can find all Aires nearby and give you the page number while you go and find it. 

We have just bought the new version and it is fantastic compared to the 2007 one we had before, many more photo's and clearer instructions. 

Mandy

GPS links cost 3 euros per country to download so you can choose we just did ours ready for our trip on Friday

We got our Camperstop book from Nuke at Peterborough and went around show to compare prices and he was the cheapest on site.


----------



## Mrplodd

Many thanks for your replies and opinions.

Most have confirmed my original thought that "All The Aires" would be the best bet as this year its going to be just France. Drove to Norway last August WOW what a fabulously scenic country, ([email protected]@dy expensive though !!!) 

I have already downloaded Aire locations onto my Tomtom, brilliant facility that I have used in the past.


----------



## tonyt

Traveller_HA5_3DOM said:


> All the aires is just France and the GPS has a strange format that mixes degrees/minutesand decimal minutes rather than use degrees / minutes /seconds. It means that when you get .75 minutes you have 45 seconds. camperstop [MHF Link] a little restricted as it covers europe as you know from the 2007 version. In looked out for the latest version but not easy to find in bookshops. The latest BoardAtlas is very good for Germany and all the ones given in the europe section are good.


So how do you enter into your satnav, for example, 49deg 23.296' (All Aires ref 45 on page 147)?

Don't most/all satnavs only allow entry of either a decimal structured co-ordinate or one of degrees/minutes/ seconds?

Surely you don't have to do some form of conversion before you're able to use the All Aires structured co-ordinates?


----------



## JustRadio

In the Garmin it's dead easy to swap between the different options, even if it isn't always easy to realise which one you want to change to!!

I think I downloaded my poi's from http://www.camping-car-occasion.net and it seems to work, but should you have done the same, or in case data is shared, and in the unlikely event that you plan to visit Leucate Plage the data is wrong, enter it from All the Aires! Anyway when I did get there it resembled a travelers camp, (even if newer vehicles), tables and chairs out, generators on the go, Aires book says Electricity but I didn't see how, and not a connected cable to be seen. Nice beach but nothing else to commend it. I didn't stop.

If you like no shops and peace try Monferrand near Carcassonne. All the Aires says services broken (correct) and dismisses it as having "no views" I thought the views were stunning, the scene pastoral rich and fertile, and the view from the bridge at the end of the Canal du Midi lock stunning. I'm going back, loved every moment of the place, and a bike ride down the canal not too strenuous either.


----------



## erneboy

Thinking about the funny mixture comment it seems to me that this form of co-ordinate is perfectly valid, without any need for conversion. You will need to make sure that you select the correct input format on your sat nav for whatever type of co-ordinate you are using. Inputting correct information into the wrong format will look wrong anyway, it should be quite clear as you try to do it that you need to select a different format, Alan.


----------



## tonyt

erneboy said:


> Thinking about the funny mixture comment it seems to me that this form of co-ordinate is perfectly valid, without any need for conversion. You will need to make sure that you select the correct input format on your sat nav for whatever type of co-ordinate you are using. Inputting correct information into the wrong format will look wrong anyway, it should be quite clear as you try to do it that you need to select a different format, Alan.


Have you taken a look at the co-ord format in All Aires?

I have always assumed they were written as XX deg, YY minutes, ZZZ seconds, which I would understand without problem but they are not wriiten like that. They are written XX deg, and then a decimal figure minutes.

eg 49 deg 23.296 minutes and I don't think it's meant to be read as 49 deg 23 min 29 secs (or is it?).

... and 49 deg 23.296 minutes is not the same as 49.23296 deg.


----------



## erneboy

Yes Tony, my Garmin allows me to use that format, no conversion needed. There are three format options for lat/long and one for OS co-ordinates, Alan.


----------



## tonyt

Thanks Alan - maybe I need to get myself a new toy.


----------



## misty1

Agree 'all the aires' is the best. Just back from 15 days in france intending to use 'Aires' as first first timers. The publication was invaluable but agree with other contributors load all the specs onto your sat/nav. Audible warnings as you approach were invaluable to us rather than heading for specific co-ordinates. You just might come across some fantastic surprises on the way.

Quiberon in the middle of may was frantic, over 70 vans parked up and we counted as many again who went round and round trying to squeeze in but to no luck and they had to proceed on their way.

Sorry a bit of topic but all the fantastic looking ones in the book(especially on the coast), quieberon, arromanches etc were absolutely chockers. Vans leaving at 9am were being replaced almost immediately.

Have fun.

Andrew and Catherine


----------



## charlieivan

*Camper Stop or All the Aires*

Did two months in France from 20th April covering a large part of France - Normandy and Cherbourg peninsula, Ile de Oleron, down Gironde to sand dune de Pyla, Dordogne and Lot valleys then down the Med to Argeles,Ceret then back up to Vichy across to Le Treport and up to Calais. Since last September have noticed a big difference in Aires provision and as a result of this found that All the Aires book was way out of date. Many Aires no longer in existence, many previously free Aires now charging 5 - 8 euros. We were told by a campsite owner that the French government was trying to stop motorhomes parking up in the streets and so many of the campsites were creating motorhome stopovers within the campsites. Usually a hardstanding parking place with access to all facilities on site accessible between certain hours e.g. arrive after 16.00 hours and leave by 11.00 hours next day. These places were not as cheap as the Aires but cheaper than a camp site pitch for 24 hours - the best thing about them was access to campsite facilities including swimming pool. Probably best publication is the French one which is linked to French Motorhoming magazine and can be purchased in french newsagents - one problem may be that they are in French.


----------



## tonyt

The best one is the MHF USB stick - when we get it.  

Then we can all keep the records up to date.


----------



## geraldandannie

erneboy said:


> Yes Tony, my Garmin allows me to use that format, no conversion needed. There are three format options for lat/long and one for OS co-ordinates, Alan.


Same with my TomTom (GO910) - you can choose at the time of entry whether to enter degs:mins:secs or degs-decimal-degs, or degs:mins-decimal-mins (as used in All The Aires).

All The Aires is better than our old Camperstop book - the qualification of the aires is better (rural, industrial, etc etc), although am I right in thinking that the it doesn't feature ALL the aires that are listed in the Camperstop book?

Gerald


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM

Thanks Tonyt and Erniboy for replies, It must be an American quirk of Microsoft Autoroute that they only offer Degrees/minutes/seconds or Decimal Degrees as the two options. All the previous versions of Autoroute and MapPoint I have used are the same. Take a look in Tools, Options if you have Autoroute would love someone to tell me how to enter decimal minutes in Autoroute.


----------



## Grizzly

If I had to choose one then it would not be either of these.

_All the Aires_ is very good , if the aire you want is in it but there are very very many good aires that are not. We use this one mainly and _All the Aires_ for further information if necessary.:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/guide-officiel-Aires-services-camping-car/dp/235839002X

Don't confuse this with the very similar looking French_ Guide National..._ which looks like this:

http://www.vicarious-shop.com/product.php?productid=73

G


----------



## Spacerunner

Further to the OP's query.

If you want a general purpose campsite book then the CC's Caravan Europe vol 1 is very comprehensive.

A French Highway Code might be useful too, especially the bit about stopping at 'STOP' signs


----------



## homenaway

Hi,

Just back from our two month trip around France and we found we used the All the Aires book as our first lookup followed by campingcar-info on our netbook (and plotted on autoroute maps but the most comprehensive list is on the womo.de website in csv and decimal degrees format with abbreviations that need a bit of interpretation.

We also had last year's edition of the officiel guide but that isn't so good in some areas just giving a phone number and lists just campsites with motorhome facilities sometimes at crazy prices for one night.

The June edition of the French Camping-Car magazine had a guide to 500 Stop Accuiel campsites where you have to turn up after 6pm and leave before 10am and dont get a hookup but can use the site facilities. The price varies from €8.50 for 2 star campsites to €13 for 4 star.

We tried to use it at Amiens last week after failing to find any motorhome parking in the centre despite three locations listed and having driven around the centre for an hour in the rush hour gave up and went to the campsite - but despite having the stop accuiel badge on the gate and in reception, the staff hadn't heard of it. I showed them the French booklet but gave up and paid €15 by acsi instead so got a hookup.

The printed aires books are always going to be out of date and the All the Aires book is based on many contributors (including us, Carol and Don (Madge)!) so we report what we find at the time. Many photos seem to be taken in a wet low season.

Concerning Brittany, as TonyT will confirm when we met at a delightful empty aire a few miles inland, there are places some on the coast where you don't have to be crammed in like sardines!
Hope you enjoyed the rest of your trip Tony! 

Steve


----------



## Grizzly

homenaway said:


> Hi,
> 
> We tried to use it at Amiens last week after failing to find any motorhome parking in the centre despite three locations listed and having driven around the centre for an hour in the rush hour gave up and went to the campsite - but despite having the stop accuiel badge on the gate and in reception, the staff hadn't heard of it. I showed them the French booklet but gave up and paid €15 by acsi instead so got a hookup.
> 
> Steve


The Stop Acceuil Scheme is different to aires. I have a list of all the French campsites that participate in that scheme.

The aire at Amiens is at the gates of the Parc des Cygnes campsite; didn't you see it ?!

G


----------



## Mrplodd

Boy I didnt think my simple question would generate such a volume of responses.

Since starting this post another question has arisen in my grey matter.......

Is there a publication which lists French Municipal sites ?? as I am quiete a fan of them as well. All The Aires Doesnt and Camperstop doesnt either. The CC book list a few !!

OK folks get them replies in quick 'cos I am off to France at the end of the month !!


----------



## homenaway

Grizzly said:


> The Stop Acceuil Scheme is different to aires. I have a list of all the French campsites that participate in that scheme.
> 
> The aire at Amiens is at the gates of the Parc des Cygnes campsite; didn't you see it ?!
> 
> G


Of course we did   
we parked there while booking in and it's 4km outside the centre and the only reason of going there was to see the illuminations 

To use the aire outside the campsite is €10.40 for overnight with no hookup and officially you can't use the campsite facilities but get a jeton for the rather peculiar borne. Its €4.70 for a jeton just to use the borne.

By paying €15 via acsi we had a grass pitch with hookup although there were many empty pitches but not enough hookup points allowing for all the Dutch and uk Caravan Club members there. There was a CDP next to the washing up sinks! but every water tap on the site had a screw thread connector as well as a push tap so at least we were able to top up our tank.

For a newish site we weren't too impressed and we will save Amiens for another time 

Steve


----------



## peejay

Mrplodd said:


> Is there a publication which lists French Municipal sites ?? as I am quiete a fan of them as well. All The Aires Doesnt and camperstop [MHF Link] doesnt either. The CC book list a few !!
> 
> OK folks get them replies in quick 'cos I am off to France at the end of the month !!


I did a bit of digging a while back and there was a publication for about £20.....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-638814.html#638814

http://www.jscampus.co.uk/shop/product_display.asp?productid=9781905643141&branchid=0

...but I don't know of anyone who has actually managed to get a copy, you could always do another trawl using the isbn no.

As for the Stop Accuiel scheme, have a look here...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-783999.html#783999

Pete


----------



## Dick1234

Don't want to hijack this thread but then my question may add you never know

Grizzly

Is this book just France? Looking at the cover it more than suggets it covers other countries?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/guide-officiel-Aires-services-camping-car/dp/235839002X

If so, is as good as Camperstop which I have used outside of France (and use all the Aires plus Tom Tom downloads.

I have down loaded the De Sostas (can't remember where from though!!!) and looking for something to suppliment the Tom Tom.

Regards

Dick


----------



## barryd

All the Aires book is great but it should be called "Some of the Aires". This is the only site with them all on and not just France either. http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm Also as its online its up to date and their are many user comments which are quite funny if you set google to auto translate them. You can buy a DVD or memory stick with them all on if you cant get online when abroad or just spend hours saving the ones you like on your laptop before you go.


----------



## Grizzly

homenaway said:


> For a newish site we weren't too impressed and we will save Amiens for another time
> 
> Steve


Had they still got bushes terribly infested with tent caterpillars Steve ? When we were there a year ago it was dreadful yet no-one seemed to be removing the offending bushes. If they have done then the site will look a little bare ! We did notice the ACSI/aire rate though the aire was well used while we were there. There did not seem to be any bar on aire users using the site facilities and several were in the TV room using the wifi there.

We used the regular bus into Amiens- 1 euro per trip- or cycled past the hortillonages alongside the canal.

On your next trip don't miss the hortillonages- the punt trip is well worth it.

G

G


----------



## Grizzly

Dick1234 said:


> Is this book just France? Looking at the cover it more than suggets it covers other countries?


Yes, it does have listings of aires, sostas, campsites etc in other European countries. These are not as detailed as the French ones but you can get by. It also has lists of dealers and addresses and phone numbers for most of the major makes of MHs and for all the various component part makers ( Thetford, Dometic and so on.) as well as base vehicle manufacturers. Very useful we found !

There is also a handy map which is separate.

We use the wonderful _Guida Camper, Aree di Sosta _for Italy which not only provides some very good Italian road maps but is incredibly simple to use. Published by Cartografia Beletti and available from Vicarious Books.

http://www.vicarious-shop.com/product.php?productid=8&cat=12&page=1

G


----------



## dragonflyer

*Camping in France*

Hi MrPlod

As previously mentioned by Grizzly we use the green Aires de Services Camping-Car produced by the French camping and caravanning federation.

They also produce a blue volume "Camping and Caravanning" which lists campsites. When in France we like to have both. We pick them up early in the season in the Auchan supermarket.

Good camping
Joyce


----------



## homenaway

*Re: Camping in France*



dragonflyer said:


> Hi MrPlod
> 
> As previously mentioned by Grizzly we use the green Aires de Services Camping-Car produced by the French camping and caravanning federation.
> 
> They also produce a blue volume "Camping and Caravanning" which lists campsites. When in France we like to have both. We pick them up early in the season in the Auchan supermarket.
> 
> Good camping
> Joyce


Hi,

We bought this year's French Officiel Camping et Caravanning guide (the blue one) as we only had a very old one.

In fact we used the Caravan Club Europe guide as much as the French guide.

We have found that many municipal sites appear to have been sold/leased ? to private operators and typically the two star ones were €11 to €15 a night although there are a few two and one star ones a bit cheaper but many of these only open mid June or even just July and August especially in the less touristy areas.

More of the aires are now charging for overnight parking and at Pol de Leon in Brittany last month they were installing barriers and ticket machines at the aire by the Roche St Ann and a height barrier at the free second parking area a bit further round the bay where we stayed overnight so there are always changes.

Grizzly,
I noticed a lot of the shrubbery had an "eaten" look about it but didn't see any caterpillars 

Steve


----------



## Telbell

> For a newish site we weren't too impressed and we will save Amiens for another time Sad


Steve (and Grizzly)

Interesting to see that. We stayed at the Parc de Cygnes in September 2005.( Don't recollect an Aire there) Used the bus, walked, or cycled into Amiens . One day we bussed to the Railway Station & had a day in Paris. Great!

So in what sense is the site "new"? Location? Facilities? (not enough ehu's you suggest)

I'd like to hear as I've recommended this site to friends who intend visiting later in the year & I'd hate to have told them useless info!

Thanks


----------



## Grizzly

Telbell said:


> So in what sense is the site "new"? Location? Facilities? (not enough ehu's you suggest)


The facilities are pretty new; the reception/TV /internet room etc were barely finished when we were there 2 (?) years ago. I don't know if this was a refurbishment or totally new using a large area of the next door park but suspect it was new.

We liked it as a site. It was early in the year and the grass was in process of being cut but the pitches were spacious and there were a variety of pitches- ie some quite open and informal, some hedged and some in bays on lawn like areas.

I can't remember there being a problem with EHUs but there were not huge numbers of us there. Water points were adequate and there was a MH service point. There is a newly laid out aire at the entrance and access to both campsite and aire is via a barrier.

Sanitary blocks- 3 I seem to remember- were clean and modern and with good facilities, well-maintained and adequate. There was plenty of hot water to the washing up areas. We were pitched alongside the river and lake in the next door Parc ( des Cygnes) and it was full of Cygnes and their cygnets so that amused us as they came to peer at us several times a day.

There was a good frequent bus service from outside the site into Amiens- a place we enjoyed visiting. Advise your friends that the hortillonages ( take the punt trip), cathedral and St Leu areas are all well worth a visit. There is also a cycle path alongside the canal which is next to the site and that goes into town past some hortillonages.

Internet was in process of being set up and was very iffy- it worked sometimes in the TV room on a free computer there but you could not rely on it. It should be all over the site by now.

All in all we were well satisfied and I'd not hesitate to recommend it.

G

If you look here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4442

and go to the satellite view you can see the layout of the campsite and the 2 photos of the aire. I put in a review of the campsite separately.


----------



## Telbell

Thanks G for that comprehensive reply. 

It seems the Site has had a fairly major revamp since we were there-and I don't recollect it being a Municipal.

Yes we did the hortillonage too in 2005. - some very artistic productions in residents' gardens if I recall.

There's a reasonable chance we may accompany our friends there in September (they are tuggers and haven't yet experienced the joys of touring France) so it's good to see your recommendation. It will be interesting for us to compare it with our last visit.

Thanks again

Tel


----------



## OldWomble

Mrplodd said:


> Which book is more suitable/usefull for France ??
> 
> Does  have more information in it than All the Aires? I am off to France for August, and I have a 2007 <a href=http://www.outdoorbits.com/camperstop-2010-guide-p-1382.html>camperstop [MHF Link] so I reckon its time to get a more update publication, only question is which is better suited ??
> 
> Personal opinions and views actively sought so I can make an informed choice.
> 
> Thank you in advance!!


I would not waste my money with either of them again - I found them both quite inaccurate. Far better to go to www.campingcarinfos.com, buy the dongle (you get it in about 3 - 4 days) and you have all the info on all the aires all over the eu. Details, addresses, satnav co-ords, pics everything. Fantastic value.


----------



## OldWomble

OldWomble said:


> Mrplodd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which book is more suitable/usefull for France ??
> 
> Does camperstop [MHF Link]-2010-guide-p-1382.html> [MHF Link] have more information in it than All the Aires? I am off to France for August, and I have a 2007 camperstop [MHF Link]-2010-guide-p-1382.html> [MHF Link] so I reckon its time to get a more update publication, only question is which is better suited ??
> 
> Personal opinions and views actively sought so I can make an informed choice.
> 
> Thank you in advance!!
> 
> 
> 
> I would not waste my money with either of them again - I found them both quite inaccurate. Far better to go to www.campingcarinfos.com, buy the dongle (you get it in about 3 - 4 days) and you have all the info on all the aires all over the eu. Details, addresses, satnav co-ords, pics everything. Fantastic value.
Click to expand...

Oops sorry all, that should be www.campingcar-infos.com


----------



## Mrplodd

Oh Cock !!!

Just checked the site and they are quoting 5 -15 days delivery and I leave on 30th July !!

Looks like a cracking idea though. I think Nuke is looking to do something very similar but has had problems with the techie side of it (let down by others!!)

I assume you have one of these dongles?/ how quickly did you get yours??
Andy


----------



## Mrplodd

Just been to the website ( link a few posts up) and downloaded the data file for 8 euro's (just under 7 quid) HUGE file of about 550Mb but its brillaint!!

Aires all over Europe !! france Germany Albania Croatia and LOADS of others. Downloaded it onto my netbook so its always with me.

Thanks for the info Oldwomble


----------



## barryd

Is the dongle or download from camping car infos all in French then? I use the website a lot but obviously google translates it on the fly but the download would be useful for when you cant get online but I would prefer it translated.


----------



## Mrplodd

I downloaded the lot for 8 Euro's and installed it on the hard drive of my netbook. No need to go online at all (for that) now !!

Once downloded there is an English language guide but the actual info is all in French ( not difficult to fathom out !!) 

Also theer are comments from people who have used the various Aires some are even in English !!

I reckon for 8 Euro's ists a BRILLIANT deal


----------

